# Sexing pigeons



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

I've seen a lot of questions on this, so here's some ideas: I hate using vets as I have about 300 pigeons (race season is coming and that accounts for 1/3rd) between racers, flying performers and show birds. (1)I will take a questionable (sex) bird and put it in a pigeon crate with a known cock or hen and watch the reaction.
(2)Cradling the bird in both hands, run a forefinger along the keel bone (runs down the mid-linefrom the breast. At the end of the keel bone there's a space, then, toward the vent, 2 small thin bones will come together in a "V". If you can fit a small finger between where they come together, you have a hen(this is where the egg passes). If they are only 1cm-2cm apart, you have a cock. Older hens and cocks are easier to sex this way-it doesn't work well with babies.
(3)MOST hens look more feminine or fine around the head/necks & bodies are generally more compact. Cocks are thicker in the neck and are more masculine looking & generally a little bigger bodied.
(4)1 to 3 days after hatching: look at the sqeeker's ventwhile holding the little guy in your hand: a smile is a boy, straight or frown is a girl (don't ask me why, ask God!)
(5)Behavior: cocks are more aggressive, hens are usually more passive.
(6)Nesting: Cocks set from 9-10 a.m. to sunset (male is more aggressive, better to drive intruders away), Hens set through the night.

Hope this helps! 
Chris


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the advice! I have never heard of #2, and #4 ????!!wow Treesa


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Was politely reminded of a mistake I made: change cm to mm. sorry for the confusion!
Chris


----------



## bigfeather (Aug 31, 2003)

thanx Chris,
I didn't know about a lot of things about differentiating males from females.all I did was leave the pigeon near a male & watch the behavior.I am gonna see the sternum and see if i can differentiate.my pigeons have hatched and are doing fine,they are 6 days old.the parents are very healthy.Anyway,thanx a lot for ur info about the identification.
Bharath


----------

